# Senior Engineering Project



## golf_lover (Dec 2, 2021)

My partner and I are seniors in high school and as part of our capstone engineering project we are coming up with solutions to help golf gloves last longer. Please take a few minutes to fill out this form to help us out with some feedback. Golf Glove Form


----------

